# Pick Up Outbackers Rally



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I sit here at site 58 and to my right is a 5vr. straight ahead is a 25RSS. to my left a 31RQS. in the overflow at site 14 is ADDA I think there members name is. there are no less than 4 more in the general area! I can't believe it! And we have not been out of the 3 rows adjacent to us! Awesome!Eric


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> I sit here at site 58 and to my right is a 5vr. straight ahead is a 25RSS. to my left a 31RQS. in the overflow at site 14 is ADDA I think there members name is. there are no less than 4 more in the general area! I can't believe it! And we have not been out of the 3 rows adjacent to us! Awesome!Eric


put on your recruitment cap and get busy!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

met 4 families so far. a quick tour found Jim from Vermont that didn't hear of the site. was VERY interested in the rally that will be at one of his favorite CGs Pine Valley. Met another family from Quebec. definate language barrier but got the point across. will meet DH and DS this Pm. met Bob and kim, 2006 31RQS Jasmine from NH. they will visit the site too. missed Abbe so far. did meet their DD. 5VR is from Colorado. They are out enjoying Old Orchard beach. will catch them later. spreading the Outback cheer! DW is incredulous! Awesome weather. 70 degrees. light breeze and beautiful blue skies! WOW. I am in heaven!Eric


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> met 4 families so far. a quick tour found Jim from Vermont that didn't hear of the site. was VERY interested in the rally that will be at one of his favorite CGs Pine Valley. Met another family from Quebec. definate language barrier but got the point across. will meet DH and DS this Pm. met Bob and kim, 2006 31RQS Jasmine from NH. they will visit the site too. missed Abbe so far. did meet their DD. 5VR is from Colorado. They are out enjoying Old Orchard beach. will catch them later. spreading the Outback cheer! DW is incredulous! Awesome weather. 70 degrees. light breeze and beautiful blue skies! *WOW. I am in heaven!*Eric


Eggric Eric
Ya'might want to get used to that feeling... LOL























MaeJae... (AKA MooJae)

PS it sounds like outstanding camping weather!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Good job Eric! ( thats it my pretty, just sip the kool aid...)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> met 4 families so far. a quick tour found Jim from Vermont that didn't hear of the site. was VERY interested in the rally that will be at one of his favorite CGs Pine Valley. Met another family from Quebec. definate language barrier but got the point across. will meet DH and DS this Pm. met Bob and kim, 2006 31RQS Jasmine from NH. they will visit the site too. missed Abbe so far. did meet their DD. 5VR is from Colorado. They are out enjoying Old Orchard beach. will catch them later. spreading the Outback cheer! DW is incredulous! Awesome weather. 70 degrees. light breeze and beautiful blue skies! WOW. I am in heaven!Eric


it's so fun recruiting. We passed an Outback when coming back from Montana today. If a member says they saw a lady in a silver Dodge giving thumbs up for no apparent reason......I know nothing


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

well! looks like its official! we're having some Outbackers over tonight! passin' the Kool Aid as Kevin said! Eric


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> well! looks like its official! we're having some Outbackers over tonight! passin' the Kool Aid as Kevin said! Eric


Pics please!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> well! looks like its official! we're having some Outbackers over tonight! passin' the Kool Aid as Kevin said! Eric


Pics please!
[/quote]

Absolutely! Now off to draft...I mean recruit...no INVITE MORE!me


----------

